# What is a good & healthy dog treat for a toy poodle



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Here's what I use - they are soft enough to make into smaller bites if needed

Wellness WellBites Lamb and Salmon Recipe Dog Treats
Amazon.com: Wellness WellBites Lamb and Salmon Recipe Dog Treats, 8-Ounce Pouch: Home & Garden


Wellness Pure Rewards Venison Jerky Dog Treats
Amazon.com: Wellness Pure Rewards Venison Jerky Dog Treats, 6-Ounce Pouch: Home & Garden

Natural Balance Sweet Potato and Fish Formula Dog Treats





Just keep in mind, the calories from treats can add up quickly. Extra unwanted weight can come on quickly and cause endless medical issues.

I would not be as concerned about items marketed toward toy breeds as much as healthy and appropriate sized treats.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Lilah+Jasper said:


> Here's what I use - they are soft enough to make into smaller bites if needed
> 
> Wellness WellBites Lamb and Salmon Recipe Dog Treats
> Amazon.com: Wellness WellBites Lamb and Salmon Recipe Dog Treats, 8-Ounce Pouch: Home & Garden
> ...


Thank you! I will keep that in mind, and only use at special occasions or sparingly.


----------



## Lilah+Jasper (May 13, 2010)

Don't be afraid to make the treats smaller if you plan on using them for training purposes


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Great tip, thank you! :adore:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Reckon on using around one third of your puppy's daily food for treats/training/Kong stuffing, etc. If she likes her kibble, she may be happy with that as treats. Otherwise poached chicken breast (no salt), or a slice of roast beef or lamb cut into tiny pieces and frozen will last for several days. Liver cake, tuna or salmon cake, etc make excellent healthy treats - lots of recipes on the web. Cheese in very small quantities is a favourite (a squeezy tube of cheese is very useful for training), a lick or so out of a pot of baby food, or try carrots and brocolli - or any fruit and veg other than grapes, raisins, onions, garlic, potatoes and tomatoes. No chocolate, of course!


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

k thanks


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

+1 on all of the treats from Wellness. Beau _loves_ the Wellbites. I order several bags at a time from Amazon - you save about $2 a bag compared to retail. Zukes Jerky Naturals and Mini Bites are also a hit. Except for the last one, I break them in half; you might want even smaller pieces for a toy.


----------



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

Zuke's Mini Naturals are wonderful for small dogs. My two love them. They are a great size for training treats.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I tend to use people food for training treats, cut into very small pieces. Cheese, hot dogs, any sort of leftover meat (he adores leftover crispy duck).

For reinforcing training he already knows, I carry some of his kibble with me.

For home-alone treats, he gets dried dog jerky, dried chicken, stuffed Kongs, paddywhacks. 

I just discovered these: Buy Trixie Dog Dried Sprats Natural Fish Dog Treat 200g for £3.90 from Pegasus Pets Morecambe and he LOVES them. They do smell a bit.


----------



## ToyPoodle46 (Oct 10, 2010)

Great!


----------

